# Travel Talk > Round the World Travel >  round the world trip

## lifeonlake

Hello, my background: me and one of my friend are going to do the round the world trip where air lines can do 3 stop overs. I will be going to Europe, Asia(Tokyo) and Australia in 2012 in summer. This trip will be for at-least for 6 weeks.4 Weeks in Europe, 1 week in Tokyo and 1 week in Australia.I have 120,000 SPG (starwood preferred guest points saved up) and 90,000 Aeroplan miles.my friend also have 100,000 SPG points and 120,000 Aeroplan points. Would this be enough for our flight and accommodations at various spg hotels?Questions:- I need help getting around Europe as so far I will be going to Germany, Italy, France. What are my options for transportation? Any idea how much will this cost?- Are getting to places will be hard?- Since I only speak English, would language be hard to get around.Any suggestions would really be helpful. Anyone who already went to Europe or around the world trip, please provide suggestions. Thanks,

----------


## mikehussy

You can try yourself on .co.uk. I hope you will satisfied.

----------


## Namek

I think thatthis information isthe best.

----------


## Shirleyjohn

its so information i have travel few country.saw this post more travelling i never visit.

----------

